
Kubernetes releases machine learning toolkit Kubeflow - bl4derunner
https://sdtimes.com/contain/kubernetes-releases-kubeflow-address-challenges-deploying-complicated-workloads/
======
jnwatson
This sounds a lot like Pachyderm. I know a team that is having a lot of
success with it.

[http://www.pachyderm.io/](http://www.pachyderm.io/)

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Hi! I'm a PM on Kubeflow (working at Google) and we've been chatting a bunch
with the Pachyderm folks. Think of Kubeflow as a superset of Pachyderm - we're
really working to just make it a framework in which you can choose your
specific tool for a given step, yet all the tools work together. But I'd love
to hear if there are anything things that we can do better and/or to clarify!

